
Google at their best. Facebook at their best. - domino
http://bryce.vc/post/3789090127/google-at-their-best-facebook-at-their-best
======
johnyqi
I find so annoying to hear all those people screaming Google is evil, Facebook
is evil, Apple is evil... just bunch of nonsense. These companies are having
their ups and downs, learning things on the way, but their primary goal is to
help humanity to communicate and grow. Our obligation as users is to give them
feedback and they have to adjust themselves to that, which they always do,
even if its sometimes against their own financial interest.

